# Very sick azureus male - PLEASE HELP URGENT!!!



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

i really don't know what happened. I had this male along with a female and another male in a 20 gallon tank. There was lots of aggression bettween the males the day the eggs were laid. I am worried because one of the males seems to have a badly injured leg. I saw one frog chasing the other, separated them, but then realized the victim... the smaller male.. his front right leg just sort of collapsed. it went back to where his feet were and he couldn't move it. it was just dragging on the ground.  5 minutes later he amanged to get up, but he wasn't his "upright, erect" self. He was squatting so lo on the ground i guess because of his leg. i took him out of the tank. now 2 days later, he is still "squatiing", very low to the ground, and now starting to ignore food and not move a lot at all. I am very worried and would HATE to have him die, but he might unless a miracle happens   If anyone has seen or heard of this PLEASE TELL ME. ANY AND ALL TIPS/ SUGGESTIONS ARE VERY MUCH APPREXIATED AND NEEDED 

THANK YOU 
bryan


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

The only real thing you can do is give him a chance to heal on his own. The only other choice is to spend hundreds on a vet bill to fix him when a new one costs about $50.
I have a Patricia that broke (or maybe only dislocated) her back leg and now you can hardly tell it was ever hurt.
Good luck


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Not to go off on a tangent, but the price of an animal should never determine what medical care it receives. It doesn't matter if it was free, it deserves treatment. If treatment is needed anyway. If it's a broken limb or something like that it'll probably heal on its own, just make sure it's eating and is away from stress (ie, the other frogs).


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> Not to go off on a tangent, but the price of an animal should never determine what medical care it receives. It doesn't matter if it was free, it deserves treatment.


No one said it did not deserve treatment. What I meant was that IMO (and that of many), why invest more money into a frog that can be easily replaced with another one. This is an opinion of a person breeding these frogs, not a person who is falling in love with each and every aninmal that comes in my door.
That being said, I have two White Westie dogs that would be taken to the Vet if they had a broken leg. I just feel that there is a difference between some animals. And no I am not an animal hater, so don't go there!!!! No offense, just my opinion.

By the way, how is the frog doing?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

i think he's doing all right now. his activity level is still a little low, but he moves a little. he also seems to perk up a little and " be a little more erect" when i spray the tank. i've had him separated ever since the day he was injured, and am not planning on putting him and that male that hurt him together for a long time. he had gottom kinda skinny not eating really for about 3 days, but is now starting to eat again, and will hopefully begin to put on some more weight. i might call a local herpatologist vet to see if he has any advice, but i don't plan on getting " froggie surgery" done on him. anyways, thanks for the responses and advice

bryan


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Glad to hear it Bryan. These are very resiliant little guys. I think in time you will be surprised at how well he will be doing, and without spending a lot of money.


----------

